# Temps Still in the 50s



## Mpcatch7 (Sep 10, 2021)

Good Morning All,

I have been putting down .5 lbs/nitrogen per 1,000 every two weeks for about 2 months now. Is there anything else I need to get down before the temps start to drop? I know I'm a little late, but luckily it is still pretty warm for this time of year. We have one night in the 20s coming up, but for the next two weeks it's lows of high 30s, highs of mid 50s, so I think there's still time to get product down if there's anything I missed. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

From what I have learned, go by soil temps. Grass stops growing when soil temps reach below 40.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Up to you. Don't feel you have to do something just because the temps are still mild.

Nitrogen uptake this time of year is very low. Only a small percentage of what you're putting down is actually being used by he plant.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

For soil temperatures click the CFAES Station link for your county, USDA will work too.

https://weather.cfaes.osu.edu/


----------



## thecutter64 (Oct 5, 2021)

Dropping temps and still pushing top growth? It's getting late and cold. Let the grass get into " pause" phase. Then wait a week not to stimulate top growth and put down your final app.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Lawn temp question:

What part of day do you take temp? 
Locations?
Do you take multiple locations, sun, shade , dark side and average it out. Focus on the largest area?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I take them in the daytime. A couple of different locations. No need to get scientific about it or overthink it.


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

Throw down 1 more app to scratch your itch. Roots will still grow even though top growth stops. Probably more beneficial to put down sea kelp than more N or maybe put down more humic or carbon to get your soil ready for next yr? Personally I'm emptying whatever humic12 I have left. It isnt useful while sitting in the jug.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Here is something I found on this site that may be helpful regarding soil temp and turf growth:

"The following is a partial list of soil temperatures (F) at the 4-inch depth that should be of the association with certain biological events.

Cool Season Grasses:

90F Shoot growth ceases.

77F Root growth ceases.

70F Maximum temperature for root growth of any consequence.

70F Time to plant grasses in late summer.

60-75F Optimum temperature for shoot growth.

50-65F Optimum temperature for root growth.

40F Shoot growth ceases.

33F Root growth ceases."


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

This is very interesting.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

There are a number of growth potential and Nitrogen response models available that will give you an idea of how much growth you can expect and give you some idea of how much response to Nitrogen you will get. Both of these models use average air temperature rather than soil temperature. 
https://turf.unl.edu/turfinfo/05_01_20_N_Response_Model.pdf
https://www.paceturf.org/PTRI/Documents/0401ref01.pdf

There isn't a lot of good data anymore to really support a large dose of "winterizer" Nitrogen. The current best practice seems to be moving to matching Nitrogen to growth and letting the grass go to sleep with gradually decreasing Nitrogen applications. This also applies in the summer months for cool season turf when growth potential also declines in many areas.


----------

